# Real life BHM Weight Gain Stories



## James_au (Feb 28, 2008)

FFAs would you tell us real weight gain stories about BHM? Whether it be your own BHM or another. I'm sure you FFAs would notice BHM weight gain a lot more than others would.


----------



## James_au (Feb 28, 2008)

I have decided to create this thread on the this board as threads relating to male weight gain are usually ignored on the Weight Gain Board. So please reply here so the FFAs and BHM who are actually interested in this topic will find it easily. 

Thanks,

James


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 27, 2008)

My fiance has gained some since he has been with me... it's so sexy  And i reward him appropriately!


----------

